# Общий раздел > Красота и здоровье > Имидж >  Сексуальные костюмы для Хеллоуина

## Irina

*Праздник Хеллоуин традиционно отмечается в ночь с 31 октября на 1 первое ноября. И с каждым годом он становится все более популярным и у нас. Фонари из тыкв,  ударные вечеринки и всевозможная чертовщина – неотъемлемые атрибуты празднования «кануна Дня всех святых».

Забавные костюмы – это тоже важная часть праздника. Компания Victoria’s secret не могла упустить это из виду и представила коллекцию из 12-ти соблазнительных костюмов специально к Хеллоуину.*

Поскольку Victoria’s Secret – производитель сексуального нижнего белья для женщин, костюмы получились довольно пикантными, и вряд ли в них можно пойти на корпоративную вечеринку. Однако на частном мероприятии для двоих они наверняка будут смотреться более чем уместно.

Стоимость таких нарядов колеблется от 68-ми до 198-ми долларов. Что примечательно — чем меньше ткани, тем дороже костюм.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## BiZ111

Вот вам и сексуальный боди-арт

----------


## Irina

Классс)))))))   :lol:

----------


## Sanych

Боди-арт прикольный

----------

